
People who lived through the “Golden Age” of BBSes write about their experience - CalRobert
http://textfiles.com/history/
======
jkoudys
BBSes made such a difference in my childhood. I think my parents wished I was
chasing a hoop down the street with a stick, playing stickball, or some other
confused memory they had of their own childhood that was probably just an
episode of Leave it to Beaver. But BBSes were where I learned about
technology, programming, and collaborating with others to build something
beyond what I could do alone. They're where I made friends with the cute girls
in my city that 13 year old me wouldn't have thought to approach otherwise.
They let me message to people on the other side of the planet back when
$2/minute long distance calls and weeks-long mail delivery letters were the
norm among most adults.

I ran a moderately popular board with my brother called "virtual unreality
systems", which seemed like the coolest name to me as a kid. I may add to that
page once I'm back in front of my laptop

------
smileypete
The audio files are worth checking out too.

